# 2014 cyclone 3800 for $59k good deal?



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

Found one and it's basically brand new. Would like to knowing that's a good deal. Msrp is 85-100k. I have seen some 2012 models for $49k just trying to make sure it's not a bad deal


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

If you do a bit of looking you can find a brand new one on the lot for 59000-62000. I would buy from the dealer before I bought from someone with buyers remorse. As soon as they drive off the lot they lose 20% and 10% every year after that. If you can talk the individual down to between 50-55k then I would do it if you search that thing high and low and every where between AND if the warranty is transferable. Would also check to see if they have had any warranty work done on it yet. Never know they might have received a lemon and now just want to get rid of it. Also I wouldn't pull that with anything less than a f350 dually


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

glampers said:


> If you do a bit of looking you can find a brand new one on the lot for 59000-62000. I would buy from the dealer before I bought from someone with buyers remorse. As soon as they drive off the lot they lose 20% and 10% every year after that. If you can talk the individual down to between 50-55k then I would do it if you search that thing high and low and every where between AND if the warranty is transferable. Would also check to see if they have had any warranty work done on it yet. Never know they might have received a lemon and now just want to get rid of it. Also I wouldn't pull that with anything less than a f350 dually


X2 on this. There are problem campers out there. I found a 5th wheel that had never been used and had every option. It had been sitting in a barn for a little over a year. The couple had paid 82k for it and they were asking 49k. We came pretty close to purchasing it. Someone advised me of the reply above and we backed out and actually bought a brand new one for less than 45k just as good and an awesome color.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

X3 on everything said so far. My buddy bought a brand new 5th wheel and it already had a leak while we were on the trail ride. Also, weird they are selling it already when they obviously just bought it. Would make me think twice. What toys are you going to haul in it? Also, X3 on the tow vehicle being an F350 dually. That is a heavy mothertrucker. Mine is a 28 foot with a rear porch weighing 6500 pounds, less than half that and I pull fine with F350 single wheel. Check around to compare. Check PPL.


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a 2009 fuzion for sale. Asking 45,000 firm that what I still owe on it. Bought it in mid 2009 used it for work in CC until October 8,2010. I had medical issues and had to come home. give me a call if interested.2814330603. Can get pics from my brother if you want to see it.


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

have a 2009 fusionI will sell ya. No it not buyers remorse bought it for work then had medical issues in 2010. Has been parked in Kingsville ever since. van get pic from my brother if interested. Asking


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Aren't these all Toy Hauler models?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just for a reference we just ordered a 2015 Heartland Landmark with an MSRP of $107,500 and paid $67,250 + TT&L. This is not a toy hauler like the Cyclone but pricing should be the same. I think $59k is a little high for a 2014 even if it is new now that the 2015 models are out. Just my $.02


----------

